# Crazy Tribal Mask



## Dabeel (Jan 18, 2013)

I was under another house in the neighborhood a couple of days ago and found this interesting tribal mask.
 The owner of the building has no idea where it came from and why it was under there, but he said I could keep it.

 I guess I have some research to do in regards to whether it is a reproduction(tourist type) or the real deal.
 Interesting to say the least.

 Cheers,
 Doug


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2013)

I wouldn't bring that in to the house man. I won't go into detail, but it is not a good idea.There is a reason in was "under" the house.


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 18, 2013)

You have to believe in hexes Rick for it to work []

 I did find that a mask with ram horns is a good sign of strength, prosperity, so I'm not worried

 But thanks for your concern, man

 Doug


----------



## Dugout (Jan 18, 2013)

Is it all made of wood? And what kind of wood if it is?


----------



## LC (Jan 18, 2013)

Research it good , some of those masks are worth a good bit of money whether it be old or new , the old is without doubt the better of the two .


----------



## Dabeel (Jan 19, 2013)

@Dugout.......yes it is entirely made out of wood, I'm thinking a mahogany wood. It is a fairly heavy piece.
 I'm going to take it to a mask dealer in Oakland and see what they think about it.

 thanks,
 Doug


----------



## glass man (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I wouldn't bring that in to the house man. I won't go into detail, but it is not a good idea.There is a reason in was "under" the house.


 

 I thought it was a picture of you RICK MAN! JAMIE[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Is it all made of wood? And what kind of wood if it is?


 

 Voo Doo wood []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Gee thanks Gman but my horns are a bit longer []


----------



## Plumbata (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm thinking it is likely a modern decorative piece. It looks like something that would be right at home on the wall of a 1970s Black Panther, framed by ugly gaudy fake elephant tusks on little pedestals, images of Lions or other exotic beasts, a cheap fake cheetah skin or two, and large pictures of nubile nude women of African ancestry, proudly sporting huge afros.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 23, 2013)

Zambia or West African or African tribal mask will pull up very similar masks...similar facial markings, teeth, different horn shapes though...  
  saw a few websites with similar decorative masks in the 75$ range...


----------



## frozenmonkeyface (Jan 27, 2013)

creepyyyyy, but neat....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Dabeel
> 
> I was under another house in the neighborhood a couple of days ago and found this interesting tribal mask.
> The owner of the building has no idea where it came from and why it was under there, but he said I could keep it.
> ...


 How about wear it at night....[][][]


----------



## Michele Hamrick (Oct 9, 2013)

The tribal masks usually represent the imaginable human forms. The mask in here is just a normal one and there isnâ€™t anything you have to worry about. But the mask looks scary. People are using the tribal mask as a decorative. You can also try keeping it as a attractive artwork in your home.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Crazy Tribal Mask*

I have a niece that has four or five of them on the wall in her living room. She is trying to collect them.  Let me know if this is available.  RED Matthews


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Crazy Tribal Mask*

I swear I've answered this question before in one of the subforums.


----------



## ironmountain (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Crazy Tribal Mask*

google Guro Masks and you'll see tons of variations. long features, same mouth structures etc... or this mask...similar markings on face: Chockwe Pwo Mask [/h1]


----------

